

Supercell Raised $130M, Made $179M Last Quarter - xuki
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/17/supercell-round/

======
lsiunsuex
I'm sorry, and I don't mean to be rude, but what do 90 people at a company
that has 2 games in production actually do?

HR department (2 people?) Sys admins (1? maybe 2?) Design department? (4 or
5?) Programming? (4 or 5?) Management (4 or 5?) Marketing (1 or 2?) the
website is nothing special, but lets call it 1 person (or a programmer takes
care of it on their down time)

maybe a team prepping the next game to be release? another 5 or 10 there (half
design, half programming)

I'm counting 40 or 50 max.

Love Clash of Clans though - perfect time waster - not happy you have to buy
gems ($50 spent in the last month that I've been playing it and it takes to
long to earn them otherwise) but thats why games are free and they have in app
purchases...

~~~
chillericed
From the Forbes
article([http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/04/17/is-
thi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/04/17/is-this-the-
fastest-growing-game-company-ever/)):

"Most game studios have an autocratic executive producer green-lighting the
work of designers and programmers. Supercell’s developers work in autonomous
groups of five to seven people. Each cell comes up with its own game ideas.
They run their ideas by Paananen (he can’t remember ever nixing a proposal),
then develop those into a game. If the team likes it, the rest of the
employees get to play. If they like it, the game gets tested in Canada‘s
iTunes App store. If it’s a hit there it will be deemed ready for global
release. This staged approach has killed off four games so far, with each dead
project a cause for celebration. Employees crack open champagne to toast their
failure. “We really want to celebrate maybe not the failure itself but the
learning that comes out of the failure,” says Paananen."

The rest of the head count are these cells with failed launches.

------
johnsolomon
I Love this game too. And I can't believe they are making so much money out of
this game. Addictive.

